# favourite back tension releases



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

I used an evolution, after switching from an ultra sweet spot II. That's what I blamed my 2 broke shadowcat risers on, plenty of back tension with no rotation, so I switched to a carter evolution and shot great. That ultra sweet spot is for sale if you decide you want it, it's a blue 3 finger.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Right now my favorite hinge is a stan micro 3. It fits my hand like a glove. I shot the evo for about a year and that helped out a good bit, but back to the hinge I went.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

I always like the Zeniths . . . very functional and inexpensive. At the beginning of the year I was shooting a Truball HT . . . absolutely the BEST rotational release I've ever shot. Definitely shot my best scores with it . . . but finger damage prevents me from using that style of release any more. Maybe in a couple years with some more healing . . .


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Most companies make a great release.

I have some from Stan, Carter, Zenith, Scott, and TRU Ball. NONE of them are better then the other. It is just a matter of finding the one that is the most comfortable to you. There are plenty of handles out there that people love and I hate them. You just have to start trying and buying


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*Evolution..........*

The evolution is the one for me. You can't cheat this back tension release, unless you set it up to fire when the safety is released. It will definately make you make your form and shot sequence more consistant.

SLash


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

*The Good 'Ole Stan!*

4 finger Stan for me. Been using one for 18 years! 

Got an Evolution I'm trying.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

:tongue:Truball B.T. GOLD PRO 3 FINGER\ BRASS.It just works for me


----------



## StilettoDriver (Jan 22, 2007)

I've shot most of them out there..... I'll stay with the Zenith.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Truball 2 finger hinge.


----------



## stamper1924 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have used a Tru Ball Sweet II Spot and Carter Evolution. Both have safety mechanism. I found the Carter Evo to be easier to use and is very comfortable.


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

I really like (and sometimes hate) the Carter Evo+. It is a devilish frustrating nightmare piece of equipment, but will help your form and shooting game more than any other piece of equipment I've ever used. It is the only back tension release out there that truly FORCES you to be consistent from shot to shot. Treat it as a tool for learning, and you'll get along with it.

As far as hinge releases, Brown Hornet said it. The major brands are all just fine, so it depends on what feels good to you. I'd start out with a 3 finger release.


----------



## Samr47373 (Jan 21, 2007)

I used a Carter Solution 2.75 and had alot of trouble with just flicking my wrist to make it go off. I just couldn't seem to get the hang of it. I traded it in for the Evolution + by carter and LOVE IT!!! I can't tell you how much my game improved when I started using it. It was a little bit of a pain for me to get used to at first because it won't let you flick your wrist you have to pull straight through. After I figured it out I shot my first 300 with it so, I wouldn't trade it for the world!!!!:tongue:


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

LOESCH Tru Back Tension. The best I have ever shot.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm not a huge fan of hinges but the two I like are the Stan Micro III and the Bernies Knuckle Under (which seems to be the favorite locally). I like the Stan since it closely resembles the ergonomics of my SX-2.


----------



## ngnear (Feb 9, 2006)

There are a lot of back tension releases on the market. Is one better than the other? It all depends the Archer. I have used various releases with various results depending on the day. Some days I will shoot good with one release and then not get it to work the next day...it all goes back to your form and not the release.

Personally I keep going back to my three finger Zenith. (It just feels right for me) I just shot a 300 - 57X last night at leagues with it. I am not saying that this is the release for you but that this release does work for me.

Bottom line...find a release that feels comfortable for you and then work on your form. Don't listen to what everyone else thinks...shoot what works and feels good to you. Otherwise you will spend a lot of money for the same score you are shooting today.

Again, work on your form and shot execution...shoot only one arrow at a time. Don't worry about the last arrow or the next arrow. (I have done enough of this for everyone and I will tell you it is a total score killer) 

We should not concentrate on winning the tournament but rather trying to execute a perfect shot each time. In the end, if you are shooting with perfect form with each time you draw the bow, then the score will take care of itself. 

Now, go have fun.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

original Stan 2 finger hinge


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 15, 2007)

i currently shoot a mini evo release and i love it.

all releases do the same function, it just comes down to what feels best for you. in terms of hinge releases, for me at least, nothing beats the feel of the STAN micro 3. otherwise, it's the evo all the way!

good luck!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

3 finger Bt gold pro with a rope


----------



## Aardvark (Feb 14, 2008)

Carter Revolution. The smack in the mouth if you don't use the safety is a great learning experience. You will only ever do it once!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

only one for me is a zenith


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

The Stan Micro III. Second to none.

The micro adjustment is simple and brilliant.

Personally I prefer the Deuce.

Several have said a hinge is a hinge. I disagree. I have been using a hinge for more then 23 years. There are advantages of some over others and the Stan has not lost touch with principle. Principle first Cosmetics second.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Stan Mag Micro III for me most of the time. My other favorite is the Zenith two finger.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

The geometry of the release is infinitely important, especially how the handle is designed. A release that doesn't properly fit your hand and style of release will never be totally repeatable. I keep going back to straight handle releases like the Colby II


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I've shot all of my personal bests with a Carter EVO+...only release in my quiver anymore...you just can't cheat it the way you can other releases (even hinges)...


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

I shoot a Carter Evolution +.

I think it is a great release, but many shooters will still "cheat" it so it isn't really true that you can't cheat it at all.

You can't cheat it like a hinge, by rotation, but you can by pulling through with the wrong parts. Pulling with your shoulder, pulling with your forearm...these are two ways I see shooters cheat these releases all the time. 

It is a great release, and I love shooting it (it is the only one in my quiver now), but don't fool yourself into thinking they are foolproof.

I used to shoot a Loesch TRUbacktension which is pretty much the same thing, but I didn't like the "positive" safety, meaning that you had to push it in and hold it during the shot. It resulted in too much unwanted release-hand tension for me. I like the negative safety of the Evolution better, my hand is more relaxed and I feel it makes me more consistent because of that.

-Andrew


----------



## carbon shooter (Apr 19, 2003)

*Favorite Back Tension Release*

It's the Zenith 2 finger for me..............and I think I have shot them all !! Like it was said in an earlier post.....you have to find the release that you like and one that fits you. You'll know it when you find it because the shot will seem to happen and it won't feel forced!!! Mostly a matter of preference...


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Stan Micro III and Duce for me. I love the feel of the handles. Super easy to adjust.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Stan Micro III and Duce for me. I love the feel of the handles. Super easy to adjust.


And here I thought you disappeared...or were swallowed by the earth or something...


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Darned computer viruses, been killing me here at the house. I finally got them beat. alls it takes is $$$ to fix it. 
Here I am,


----------



## Master Yoda (Feb 18, 2008)

Aardvark said:


> Carter Revolution. The smack in the mouth if you don't use the safety is a great learning experience. You will only ever do it once!


Punching yourself in the mouth is a right of passage for anyone just starting out using a tension release:set1_punch::becky:
I once had a Stan CNC and I punched myself twice the second time I sent the release down range at a high rate of speed LOL.
Last year I was using an Evo and it worked well it definitely teaches you to use tension. Then Scott brought out the stainless 4 finger longhorn and I like that a lot. It doesnt load up and it fits my hand perfectly.


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

Would a release such as the evolution+ go off pre-maturely in windy conditions? I ask this because last summer at a 900 round, it was windy and one of the shooters shot into another target 3 times. She was using one of these. It is the only reason that I can come up with as to why this was happening.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Mine is the Carter Solution 2.5. Been shooting it for 4 years. I can shoot other releases, but I don't have to. I have others that I use for training, teaching, demoing etc.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Macker said:


> Would a release such as the evolution+ go off pre-maturely in windy conditions? I ask this because last summer at a 900 round, it was windy and one of the shooters shot into another target 3 times. She was using one of these. It is the only reason that I can come up with as to why this was happening.


It wasn't the wond setting it off or changing the speed of the release...that is impossible even with a hinge. What it more then likely was....at least my guess is that she was pulling harder into the release to begin with trying to steady herself in the wind:wink:


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> It wasn't the wond setting it off or changing the speed of the release...that is impossible even with a hinge. What it more then likely was....at least my guess is that she was pulling harder into the release to begin with trying to steady herself in the wind:wink:


 Yes, that is what I thought, too. I'm sorry, I explained it poorly.


----------

